# A Special New Addition



## HermanniChris (Mar 10, 2009)

I was gifted this little gem today as a "good faith gift" and she is the most incredible little ball of life I have ever had the pleasure of holding in my palm. She is studbook # 1662 and her mother is #443 a very high yellow and saught after bloodline. I've always wanted radiata, and now here she is. Enjoy.


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 10, 2009)

My goodness Chris she is a beauty and what a face she just looks like she is ready to be a handful and her face in the last pic looks like she is saying "Don't mess with me, 'cause I'm ready to take you on" LOL . Congratulations.


----------



## tortoise_lover (Mar 10, 2009)

wow.. very cute radiated tortoise.. how many scutes does it has? 

very cute....


----------



## torto_x (Mar 10, 2009)

What a pretty baby! Unique extra scute, and she's going to have beautiful thick lines. 
Do colour and pattern on carapace of a baby tortoise inherit traits from their parents?


----------



## Millerlite (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice, I love these guys.


----------



## Meg90 (Mar 10, 2009)

She's beautiful! What a gift!


----------



## jorrow (Mar 10, 2009)

What a great gift... I agree with Robyn though...That last pic of her face is priceless


----------



## Tim/Robin (Mar 10, 2009)

Very cool Chris!!! They are really awesome torts. She is a beauty, and all that yellow, WOW, she will only get more as she grows!!


----------



## BigBiscuit (Mar 10, 2009)

Congratulations! Very cute.


Evan


----------



## Isa (Mar 10, 2009)

Wow Chris congratulation, she is so adorable. The pattern on her shell is amazing and her little face is so cute


----------



## HermanniChris (Mar 10, 2009)

Thank you everyone 

She has 7 vertebral scutes instead of 5 but call me crazy, I kinda like it. I think it gives her personality. I've never been one to get upset over extra or split scutes as long as I know about it before I receive the animal, plus it still is a great gift.

She's full of life and yes her color will be something to write home about. I will be sure to post photos as she grows.


----------



## galvinkaos (Mar 10, 2009)

She is gorgeous. Congrats. Looking forward to more pics as she grows.

Dawna


----------



## egyptiandan (Mar 10, 2009)

Looking great Chris and excellent pictures  Looks like a male to me though 

Danny


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Mar 10, 2009)

She is really stunning Chris! Congrats!


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 10, 2009)

I've never seen a baby radiated tortoise before. What a pretty little thing. The camouflage on her carapace is so interesting. I'll bet its pretty hard to spot them in the wild when hiding under the bushes or in the tall grass. Thanks for sharing. Your pictures are great.

Yvonne


----------



## techiegrl (Mar 10, 2009)

Wow Chris that is the prettiest baby I have ever seen. Congratulations  What are you going to name him?


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 10, 2009)

Like Yvonne, I hadn't saw a baby before. What a beautiful shell it has. I look forward to getting to watch it grow thru the pictures you will be sharing with us. What a wonderful gift!


----------



## HermanniChris (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks again.

Still not sure what to name her....


----------



## galvinkaos (Mar 10, 2009)

Rollo - she looks like caramel and chocolate.  Wait add nuts and that would be a turtle. LOL I crack myself up. It's late I think I am punchy. 

Dawna


----------



## Jentortmom (Mar 10, 2009)

Congrats Chris, she is beautiful... I just saw a large group of adults today at the zoo, But I must say her markings are way prettier then the adults I saw today.


----------



## JustAnja (Mar 11, 2009)

Congrats Chris! She is adorable.


----------



## gummybearpoop (Mar 11, 2009)

very very very nice radiata.

im so jealous.


congratulations!


----------



## iridedumped (Mar 14, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Sunrise (Mar 22, 2009)

Awesome. 

btw, I would love to adopt him/ her when it needs a new home.
I like the 7 scutes in the middle, as its my fav number.


----------



## HermanniChris (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks again everyone, still no name yet but she will be staying here for life.


----------

